# Things you bring to your timeshare?



## amyhwang (Feb 20, 2021)

Maybe it’s my way of dreaming of my next trip (since i have barely left our house in over a year), but I’d love to start a new fun thread of what useful things you bring to your timeshare stays.  I appreciated Dioxide’s list in his bin!  Here is mine:

I own at Ko Olina, and most times I do check baggage (although one trip years ago I was meeting with my hubby there so flying from the East Coast with my kids while they were little and had just gotten them their own pulling carry on bags, and although luckily had found first class with miles just did carry on bags, and others around me were shocked that we did two weeks in only a carry on bag each, it’s Hawaii and I did a Target run first day for essentials).  My kids traveled well, as they have been flying since infancy, but normally I do check bags.

Me: Spike (spice that is amazing on burgers, fish, added to pasta salad, basically a do all for seasoning salt), my own tongs (I don’t care for the ones in the villas), other spices, back in the day when I was a big coupon shopper I’d bring a tiny thing of syrup for pancakes (for the kiddos), dryer sheets and maybe laundry pods, my own trash bags (the ones there kinda suck, and if it looks like rain it’s good to use them to line my luggage as I’ve seen soaked bags), small amounts of seasonings.  One trip to Orlando I wasn’t keen on the pillows, so in a Target run we bought cheap $3 ones to use and just left them (15 night trip so worth it for just me and the kids).  I often bring a small nonstick pan for eggs, as there is usually a bigger one that may be or not be so great.  One trip to Ko Olina my youngest (18 at the time) and I were in the studio for 2 weeks before we moved to the one bedroom for 2 weeks, and I shipped a cheap ($20?) Vacuum from Amazon (along with a shower seat as he has mobility issues).  I also brought a single burner and left it ($15?).  Housekeeping didn’t mind (left it out but I’m anal about cleaning so the room was always spotless and I know they aren’t technically allowed, but we made eggs, pasta, etc that time).  Not condoning it but I never used it much.  My own sponge maybe, definitely my gloves for doing dishes (I wash in hot water so bring some gloves and just leave them).

On driving one trip with a friend, her timeshare only had charcoal grills.  I had bought some grill things that light up and work for a few hours (forget the name but they were discontinued, but i still have a few).  Worked for grilling brats.  Of course driving we brought a ton of stuff in bins!

Love to hear suggestions on what to bring!


----------



## alexadeparis (Feb 20, 2021)

I have a mini spice bag I still bring if we are staying a long time, and I used to bring a Ton of stuff, such as laundry pods, mini first aid kit, sewing kit, individual condiments, assorted teas, microwave popcorn, crystal light, snack bars and other items, etc. But lately I bring less and less each time. I have found I don’t use a lot of it, so I don’t want to drag it there and back anymore . Same with beach gear, I have been paring that down too. Down to just a tarp and some chairs, used to bring a tent, towels, the whole nine yards.


----------



## Lv2Trvl (Feb 20, 2021)

Yep, less and less. Bare essentials if flying. Driving, maybe too much. Hawaii as often as possible. Whatever I need I can get there. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## zentraveler (Feb 20, 2021)

This extremely handy implement. It is wonderful for cooking fish and it is the only thing we use at home for seafood (would undoubtedly grill meat too). My husband even figured out how to scramble eggs in it while we have been in Hawaii (in a hotel conversion with no stovetop). Worth the bit of weight. 

light weight salad tongs

One really sharp kitchen knife and a pair of scissors (although more and more resort kitchens have scissors these days).


----------



## RunCat (Feb 20, 2021)

zentraveler said:


> This extremely handy implement. It is wonderful for cooking fish and it is the only thing we use at home for seafood (would undoubtedly grill meat too). My husband even figured out how to scramble eggs in it while we have been in Hawaii (in a hotel conversion with no stovetop). Worth the bit of weight.
> 
> light weight salad tongs
> 
> One really sharp kitchen knife and a pair of scissors (although more and more resort kitchens have scissors these days).



Agree on the knives.  Good to have a decent , albeit not too expensive one.


----------



## Limace (Feb 20, 2021)

A small Penzeys spice box with four spices-usually a Mexican blend, Italian blend, Fox Point and cinnamon. 

Ziploc bags-great for leftovers, wet swimsuits, whatever. 

My bag of my remaining precious stash of 3 in one laundry sheets. 

If I check bags, a sharp knife and sometimes good wine or gin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zentraveler (Feb 20, 2021)

RunCat said:


> Agree on the knives.  Good to have a decent , albeit not too expensive one.



The one I gave the link for  is terrific.  Small, sheathed and "lives" in the side zippered pocket of my carryon bag.


----------



## 10spro (Feb 20, 2021)

Depends if we are driving or flying, and how long we're staying. We never brought anything from home until we wanted cinnamon and the Safeway in Lahaina had only a $11 jar, so now I always bring spices, generally in little packets or small ziplocks. Also bring multiple sizes of extra ziplocks, laundry pods, laundry sheets, lingerie bag, favorite bowl for cereal, favorite non-stick fry pan, Pam so it doesn't stick, coffee or chocolate powder, snack bars for flight and the next week. These days we also bring several zip lock bags with 3-4 Lysol wipes in each and a couple small bottles of hand sanitizer. All that is only if we're checking bags and staying 2+ weeks. If we only bring carry-on or for short trips then we buy everything there.


----------



## tiel (Feb 20, 2021)

We always take a small electric (alarm) clock, since there is usually no clock easily viewable in the main living area.   We also take an extension cord or two, various sizes of baggies, a couple sheets of aluminum foil, small plastic cups for the bathroom, and dryer sheets.  And insulated cups for around the pool.


----------



## Limace (Feb 20, 2021)

Oh, and some coffee filters. And our Roku. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zentraveler (Feb 20, 2021)

Limace said:


> Ziploc bags-great for leftovers, wet swimsuits, whatever.
> 
> My bag of my remaining precious stash of 3 in one laundry sheets.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I also travel with a small collection of different sizes of zip lock bags and wrap a few rubber bands around them. They can come in very handy and weigh nothing. (Funny how it is the simple things like a rubber band that you just need sometimes and for which nothing else will really do!)

I also have a very small laundry cube with a few laundry pods and a  small zip lock with dryer sheets. Indispensable as well and also weighs almost nothing.


----------



## zentraveler (Feb 20, 2021)

And to get a bit fancier, but also almost weightless, an HDMI connector to use our computer to connect to the TV screen for various online content. Requires a small bit of knowledge and the correct ports or adapters for one's computer. (Apple computers usually need the adapters and the non-Apple ones often have that port on laptops.)


----------



## controller1 (Feb 20, 2021)

Limace said:


> My bag of my remaining precious stash of 3 in one laundry sheets.



We used our last sheet about three years ago. I miss those!


----------



## jmmoultn (Feb 20, 2021)

Vitamix for smoothies and margaritas (driving down to FL). The villa blenders barely work and burn out in a day...


----------



## Tkhalaska (Feb 20, 2021)

The special blend of coffee that I like, nothing starts the day off right like a cup of good java.  Also pack an assortment of spices, small salt and pepper grinders, large and small ziplocks, first aid kit, HDMI cable.


----------



## amyhwang (Feb 21, 2021)

I just remembered one other handy thing: those plastic containers that carry out Chinese food comes in now.  I have a stack of them (dishwasher safe), and bring several for leftovers (there is often just 3 Rubbermaid ones in the villa).  I just recycle them when I leave rather than bring back home.


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 21, 2021)

I take a few things.
salt, pepper, garlic salt.
Artificial sweetener 
Detergent pods
Dishwasher pods, although these often aren’t needed anymore as TS’s have been putting an adequate supply in the units.
Ziplock bags
Plastic storage containers. These are the cheap ones from the sliced meat we use for our work lunches at home. I find they make decent left over containers and, because we don’t pay extra for them, we throw them away at the end of the trip.

The list seems long, but this stuff really doesn’t take a lot of room. As far as clothes I take two changes of daily clothes, a pair of slacks and a polo shirt (in case we want to go to a “nice” restaurant). The washer /dryer makes it easy to keep our clothes clean and, who cares if I’m wearing the same clothes all week so long as they’re clean. It’s also soooooo much easier to unpack when I get home if I don’t bring a lot of stuff.


----------



## geist1223 (Feb 21, 2021)

It depends if we are flying or driving. If we are driving Patti has 2 plastic totes stuffed with household and kitchen items to include small soap dishes. When we fly Ziplocks, bag clips, laundry soap pods, and dish washer soap pods. We are on our first trip (San Jose del Cabo) in a year. The only thing we remembered was Ziplock bags. Also our own Snorkeling gear. We both use Vision corrected Masks.


----------



## amycurl (Feb 21, 2021)

We have a whole timeshare box that lives, filled, in our attic...
It includes the HDMI cable, and takeout containers, and Ziplocs and foil for leftovers. Spices and a sharp knife are also musts. I also tend to bring staples (oil, eggs, flour, sugar, pasta, potatoes, canned soup, condiments,) because I resent purchasing those. but only for drive-to locations, of course! 

I like the idea of the Roku...this March will be our first trip since we’ve owned it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jmhpsu93 (Feb 21, 2021)

For driving we basically fill the car until we have to jump up and down on the tailgate to get it closed.   

Mostly it's workout equipment, especially now with the gyms being not as user-friendly.  So...our bikes, my bike trainer, a step, some weights.  We also bring kitchen stuff we know we'll need like good knives and scissors, a good egg/omelette pan, spices like Old Bay.  Cleaning supplies and some good paper towels, plus some laundry pods, etc.  Enough clothes to never wash anything, it seems.


----------



## geist1223 (Feb 21, 2021)

Our former DIL brought a Hot Pot to the BI once when they were joining us. To certain locations we have brought our Bikes and Kayaks. It is great to have a Crew Cab Pickup.


----------



## KProuty (Feb 21, 2021)

I like the idea of takeout containers and just recycling after. We have a lot of them.

We always bring a night light for the bathrooms so we can keep the room dark and not turn on the overhead.

We also have been using Alexa every night to talk to my mom. We still do it when we go on vacation. We bring an Echo Show so we can connect to the wifi no problem without using a hot spot. You need a screen to do that. 

I need a blanket and a pillow for the car ride, but I also need it for the couch!

I keep my list in Microsoft To Do. Here it is. 

Packing

❏ Alcohol
❏ Alexa
❏ Bathing suit
❏ Blanket
❏ Bluetooth headphones
❏ Boxed wine
❏ Bug spray
❏ Butt pillows
❏ Cash
❏ Cbd cream
❏ Chris phone cord
❏ Chris phone plug for phone cord
❏ Clean out cat box
❏ Clippers
❏ Coffee
❏ Coffee cup
❏ Coffee filters
❏ Computer
❏ Computer power cord
❏ Eggs and bacon butter yoghurt
❏ Ethernet cord
❏ First aid
❏ Food
❏ Gift cards
❏ Glasses
❏ Hats
❏ Ice pack
❏ Kindle
❏ Laundry detergent
❏ Lollipops
❏ Makeup
❏ Market basket bag
❏ Masks
❏ Mct oil
❏ Medicine
❏ Night light
❏ Noise making machine
❏ Old Bay Seasoning
❏ Olives
❏ Paper towels
❏ Phone
❏ Phone battery pack
❏ Phone stand up charger
❏ Pillow
❏ Power strip
❏ Rain ponchos
❏ Regular bottle of listerene
❏ Shoes
❏ Sunscreen
❏ Tea
❏ Tickets and maps
❏ Toothbrush
❏ Towels
❏ Trash bags
❏ Tumi bag
❏ Tweezers
❏ Watch
❏ Waters


----------



## marriottdude (Feb 21, 2021)

We take plenty of kitchen stuff as others have stated, but we also bring power strips to make sure there's plenty of charging capacity for all of the electronics that get hauled along.


----------



## Dean (Feb 21, 2021)

In part it depends on whether we're flying, driving, W/D in room, length of trip and type of trip.
ziplock bags
power strip
Phone chargers with dual outlet plugs
Travel Router (easier to connect and some places limit the number of connections)
collapsible funnel
clothes washing (what we bring depends on flying, driving, W/D in room, etc).
streaming device
disposable ponchos
mid size soft cooler
backpack cooler
foil
spices
creamer
straws
pastic cups for bathroom


----------



## Snazzylass (Feb 21, 2021)

My T/S is super well stocked, so it's just groceries for the most part. Before I lived local, I'd stop on the way there to pickup a styrofoam cooler, water, coffee, etc. Now I can grab my own cooler and unload the fridge.

I do prefer fresh ground pepper & Redmond's Real Salt. And my kids gifted me with a Rumpl blanket that stays in my trunk. I find extra blankets a necessity when I live the Valley of the Surface of the Sun. And, it's nice to wrap up in one that you know is clean.

Since I'm an owner, I can split up my use into short trips which works out well. This past year, I focused on supporting local shops. So, I thought I buy a bottle of wine locally. I picked up something from Merkin Vineyards. Loved it so much I searched high and low for a bottle to ship to my kids who are Napa drinkers. Son1 got the biggest laugh out of the name of the winery. Naw, not a word I was familiar with


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward (Feb 21, 2021)

Multiple ways to look at it.

Short trip. A few clothes and a tiny music player, with headphones and charger. E-book reader. Toothbrush and shaving equipment (if needed, currently wearing a beard now).

Long trip - electronics jump bag. Netbook computer with AC adapter. Music player with headphones. Micca video player with HDMI cables and remote. Zipper bag of micro sd chips and micro SD reader adapter. E-book reader. Flip phone. Battery charger. extension cords.
Second bag of clothes.

(If I go back to the same place many times (like Hawaii to dodge winter) and I can afford the cost (not able to in Hawaii any more) rent the smallest storage area available, to pre-position cooking gadgets, ect.)

Since I live in Texas, there is no place I want to go for an extended trip in driving distance. Therefore, All the baggage I carry has to go on a plane, which limits what I carry.


----------



## Big Matt (Feb 21, 2021)

I have a spreadsheet that I use every time.

If driving, I bring the whole list including kitchen supplies, plastic, paper, foil products, knife set, candles, cocktail napkins, board games.......and the list goes on.  If it's for a couple of weeks, I bring a cooler full of fresh and frozen food too.

If flying, I bring the kitchen stuff, but make sure it fits into a box that can be kept closed during the baggage process.  

To me, I'm going on a great vacation where I do a lot of cooking in the unit so I want it to be easy and without waste.  Of course we bring back less than we take.


----------



## Big Matt (Feb 21, 2021)

Oh, and we've figured out how to pack very light from a clothing perspective which saves a lot of space when flying.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 21, 2021)

We bring our own trash bags that are large and stronger than those filmsy trash bags at most resorts.  We also bring a small George Foreman grill for cooking steaks, bacon and grilling some seafood .


----------



## NboroGirl (Feb 21, 2021)

I don't cook much when we visit our timeshares - we eat breakfast and lunch in the villa and go out for dinner, so we don't need to bring kitchen items.  But on my Must-Pack list I have:

heating pad (someone, usually me, often has a backache)
various sized Ziploc bags
twist ties
Tide pods and dryer sheets
stain-stick (two boys plus DH, 'nuff said)
night light
multi-plug outlet 
small bag of OTC meds (Advil, Tums, Dramamine, melatonin, etc.)


----------



## disneymom1 (Feb 21, 2021)

Great post!  Lots of great ideas! Here's some things we bring when driving.  


Instant Pot
Sharp knife
Tongs
Salt/pepper/spices (in ziplock bags)
Splenda packets
Coffee filters
Vitamix blender - agree with other poster the blenders in the room aren't very good. Saves on our bar and smoothie tab ;-)
Small soft cooler
Can opener
Assorted Ziplock bags -very useful!
Sheets of aluminum foil
Garbage bags
Tylenol/advil
Router
Reusable water bottles
Sunscreen

Splurge item - Helinox beach chairs.  Very compact/lightweight and can pack in our luggage when flying.


----------



## Papa2015 (Feb 21, 2021)

Limace said:


> Oh, and some coffee filters. And our Roku.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes.. the ROKU.  A lot of people don't realize they can get their Hulu, Amazon, ect.  Easy to hook up.  Great hint! (just don't forget to pack it when you leave!)


----------



## Monykalyn (Feb 21, 2021)

Have a list depending on where we are going, Orlando now have Owners locker so stuff I bring is almost nothing- I will be buying that knife next time though, and leaving in the box!
If not Orlando- and flying- I have to have some of my coffee creamer for the am so take the pods. Laundry pods/dryer sheets, ziplocks, towel clips, the box with OTC meds (like a small compartmental jewelry box- labeled with med name)- cruise trick but easier than taking the Tylenol bottle and the Advil pm bottle, the vitamins D bottle, the Benadryl bottle etc. I always have the travel hand sanitizer and wipes - way before covid (and I’d always get new ones before the next trip- let’s just say I could have made a killing on eBay last March )


Limace said:


> A small Penzeys spice box with four spices-usually a Mexican blend, Italian blend, Fox Point and cinnamon.


Adding this now- especially when go to Orlando- the sample sizes are perfect for travel! And the cinnamon is the best!


----------



## mentalbreak (Feb 22, 2021)

I feel like I learned this on TUG, but I now take 2 kitchen sponges. I presoak them in dish detergent at home, let them dry out, and then cut into pieces so that I have enough for 1-2 per day.

When our destination doesn’t have gas grills available, we buy a small propane grill and pass it on at the end of our stay. After a long winter, grilled brats and burgers are sooo good, and the grill pays for itself in a meal or two.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Feb 23, 2021)

I bring a lot of what has been mentioned especially the spices. One thing I do use as my personal item bag is the Costco cooler bag. I just put my airplane stuff in it. We love having a cooler bag for car trips so we can bring drinks and snacks and sometimes a sandwich. I also pack ziplock gallon baggies to make ice bags for the cooler. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 23, 2021)

Now we will need to add a few cans of  Lysol spray and a box of Lysol wipes to the list.
Plus some masks and some hand sanitizer  because of the COVID-19 pandemic.


----------



## bobpark56 (Feb 23, 2021)

Zip-lock bags are a must for us...as is cocktail sauce when traveling to Mexico. We can (and do) buy good shrimp there, but have never found a decent cocktail sauce. Horseradish seems to be an unknown element in Mexico. One or two bottle stoppers for wine have also been helpful.


----------



## alexadeparis (Feb 23, 2021)

Forgot to mention gripstix, an absolute must for closing up chip bags


----------



## controller1 (Feb 23, 2021)

My list is different depending on our destination. My most extensive list is for our trips to Maui. Here is that anal-retentive list:

Coozies for 12-oz cans
Salt/Pepper
Seasoned Salt/Pepper
Bloody Mary seasonings
Bamboo spears
Dry BBQ rub
Hawaiian spices
Ziploc bags
Plastic cups
Glad Ware
Aluminum foil
Paper napkins
Collapsible coolers
Tide pods
Paper plates
Reusable bags
Cedar planks (2) -- for grilling
Clothes pins (3) -- for chip bags
Kitchen knives
Knife sharpener
Yeti tumblers and straws
Night light -- for bathroom


----------



## Cornell (Feb 23, 2021)

coffee filters
sharpie

I NEVER check a bag.


----------



## CPNY (Feb 23, 2021)

Nespresso machine
Tide pods
Cascade pods
Waffle maker
All spices
Bluetooth speakers
Ziplock bags
Rubbermaid containers
Rubber gloves to cook with
(Better) garbage bags
All types of food 
Coffee


----------



## MrockStar (Feb 23, 2021)

Towel clamps for beach towels, baggies dry rub spices, band aids.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 24, 2021)

A wine opener and Vino.


----------



## jmhpsu93 (Feb 24, 2021)

Cornell said:


> coffee filters
> sharpie
> 
> I NEVER check a bag.



I used to have this view, but for longer trips where we're flying we'll suck it up and wait for the luggage.  At least with Cancun it's usually sitting there after you get through Immigracion.  I get really PO'd having to pay resort prices for sunscreen, so this is probably a "me" problem.


----------



## alexadeparis (Feb 24, 2021)

jmhpsu93 said:


> I used to have this view, but for longer trips where we're flying we'll suck it up and wait for the luggage.  At least with Cancun it's usually sitting there after you get through Immigracion.  I get really PO'd having to pay resort prices for sunscreen, so this is probably a "me" problem.


We get free bags on American so we tend to check. For a business trip when time is of the essence or we have a very tight connection or it’s just a long weekend, we won’t check, but for a normal vacation we check bags.


----------



## Fairwinds (Feb 24, 2021)

we each get two checked bags on delta. Meat and produce is not often the best quality and very expensive, as are condiments, sun screen etc. we freeze the meats and pack in a beach towel (Still frozen when we get there). Anyway, when we go down to St. Thomas we bring:

Brisket / BBQ (from our local mission bbq)
Hot Italian Sausage X 10
A Flank steak
Chicken Breasts x4
Steak x4
Salmon Steak
Cold Cuts, hickory smoked turkey (Black Forest) roast beef
Coffee
Mustard/Mayo
Spices
Smoked Salmon/Tuna
Salmon Steak
Sliced provolone, Swiss, cheddar 
Assorted Block Cheese feta, goat, cheddar, manchego.
Pam or Butter
Baggies
Foil
Plastic Wrap
Laundry supplies
Speaker
Sun screen


----------



## silentg (Feb 25, 2021)

KProuty said:


> I like the idea of takeout containers and just recycling after. We have a lot of them.
> 
> We always bring a night light for the bathrooms so we can keep the room dark and not turn on the overhead.
> 
> ...


You take your cat to a timeshare?


----------



## KProuty (Feb 25, 2021)

silentg said:


> You take your cat to a timeshare?


No!

I just have to remember to clean the cat box before I leave!

I just took my whole list and pasted it in. 

My kids are here taking care of the cat, but I tell them to change the cat box on trash day. We have a Litter Robot, we call it the "poo palace." BEST INVENTION EVER! I usually do the litter though and I dont necessarily do it on trash day. I just want to make sure it is cleaned out so the trash day reminder works.


----------



## sea&ski (Mar 4, 2021)

Normally I don't pay much mind to the kitchen accoutrements but since we are not dining out yet, I have a new appreciation for what is here, and what isn't. In our unit there are 2 sauce pots, one soup pot and a very sad "non-stick" frying pan that I cannot, cannot get the black burnt stuff out of.  Seems like there should be a few more of each, and especially the fry pan.  I had to call to get dishwasher pods, and the ones they brought were in little plastic bags, not original packaging.

So here's what I'd bring currently:
-tide pods for clothes washer-
a small fry pan
cookie sheet
cooking utensils incl. teflon spatulas, wooden spoons, other home favorites
foil, plastic, plastic bags
storage for leftovers

Also I usually bring a drying rack for hang-to-dry clothing, my own hangars, pump soap dispensers, clothes pins
boot dryer for ski locations
small vacuum for sandy places

There's room because we drive.  And, I would like to bring my cats...


----------



## sjsharkie (Mar 4, 2021)

I'll add rice cooker to the list.  Can't do without it.

I would also like to bring my cats. (No, it's not the angry one looking through the window.)


----------



## PcflEZFlng (Mar 6, 2021)

Here's my list for drive-to locations (the only place we ever fly to is Hawaii, which is infrequent):

Nylon coolers (lunchbox size) with cold packs from the freezer
Chip clips for coffee and chip bags
Coffee and filters, pour-thru plastic cone
Handful of Ziploc bags, quart and gallon size
Plastic sealable takeout containers for leftovers
Rx and OTC meds
The usual toiletries, plus shaver, Q tips and sunblock
Sun hat
Travel CPAP
Electronics and chargers (laptops, phones, iPads and Kindles)
Headphones
Reading glasses
Sunglasses 
Floating pool chairs

As soon as we get to the TS and drop off our stuff, we head to a nearby grocery store to stock up on goodies for the week. We eat dinners out, and then simple store-bought breakfast and lunch (such as bagels, sandwiches and chips, or reheated dinner leftovers from the night before) in the villa. We don't cook much while we're there. I might bust out one of the pans for frying an egg or two, but other than that it's mostly the microwave. The coolers are mainly to bring partly used/unused cold grocery items (such as cream or sticks of butter) for the drive back home.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 6, 2021)

Our small George Forman grill and a air


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 6, 2021)

Extra hearing aid batteries.  LOL:


----------



## happyvacationman (Mar 6, 2021)

1/2 of what you think you need to pack.  With the washer and dryer in unit we never overload clothes, plus you never end up wearing everything.  The only items we bring from home are plastic bags, a fold up cooler for beachside beverages, sun tan lotion, water shoes are a must along with a good supply of small condiment packets (outside of normal items - chargers, a book & shades).  Saves money and if you don't have any places are stocked due to covid and a better alternative.  There's plenty of coffee, filters and laundry detergent in the room.  If you need more all you need to do is ask the they'll provide it to you, something alot of people forget about.  

Like most folks we hit the grocery store day 1, buy breakfast for 4 days (we usually hit a local breakfast dive), something light for lunch as we eat out every night and of course a selection of alcohol.  We are on holiday!

I don't think I'm adding anything that hasn't already been said except we've been checking in mid-week to avoid that weekend craziness with all the properties.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 6, 2021)

and dont forget the complete travel packing checklist!









						A free comprehensive checklist of items to bring on your Timeshare Vacation
					

The most detailed Timeshare Vacation Packing List



					tug2.net


----------



## TSBarb (Mar 6, 2021)

I haven't seen this on any list. I have a small roll-up shower mat, which I bought after nearly falling in a beautiful marble shower. Also, nightlights, a multi-plug/charger, cutting board, clips for snack bags, 16 ounce coffee mugs, and rubber gloves for washing dishes.


----------



## ruhskis9713 (Mar 6, 2021)

I order meal kits from companies like Hello Fresh, SunBasket or Every Plate to be delivered to the front desk.  Don't have to deal with buying more than I need of ingredients at the local store.  All I need is a small bottle of cooking oil and salt & pepper and dinners are easy.


----------



## JEileen (Mar 6, 2021)

When we travel by car we always bring a small fan.  It helps deflect the smoke from inconsiderate neighbor's balconies.


----------



## BigTimeOwner (Mar 6, 2021)

amyhwang said:


> Maybe it’s my way of dreaming of my next trip (since i have barely left our house in over a year), but I’d love to start a new fun thread of what useful things you bring to your timeshare stays.  I appreciated Dioxide’s list in his bin!  Here is mine:
> 
> I own at Ko Olina, and most times I do check baggage (although one trip years ago I was meeting with my hubby there so flying from the East Coast with my kids while they were little and had just gotten them their own pulling carry on bags, and although luckily had found first class with miles just did carry on bags, and others around me were shocked that we did two weeks in only a carry on bag each, it’s Hawaii and I did a Target run first day for essentials).  My kids traveled well, as they have been flying since infancy, but normally I do check bags.
> 
> ...


shorts, Tommy Bahama Shirts, sunscreen , underwear, Swim gear and ME


----------



## Bxian (Mar 6, 2021)

We need to fly to get to our home timeshare.  We pack rubberbanded Ziploc bags, aluminum foil, a few laundry pods and dishwasher tabs (fewer and fewer, since our report will typically give us more than the starter pack), salt and pepper, spices to throw on grilled steak or chicken (including a fajita mix for steak that I mix up in a Ziploc before we leave home), coffee, filters, Splenda packets, and an assortment of teas. Although  I still get some (free) magazine subscriptions, so I tend to put them in my backpack and binge read.  I also bring a minimum of 5-8 books to read at the pool and fill in the rest of my time with books on my Kindle and the wonderful world of blog reading. I get to mail things for free from work and bring along prestamped mailing envelopes to mail to other Paperback Swap users when I am done with them. My bag is a lot lighter on the way home.  We drove up to Maine for a non-timeshare trip in September of 2020 (after we had quarantined at home for 2 weeks and stayed in areas where case rates were low). We brought our own pillows-something about sleeping on shared pillows during our current times bothered me.


----------



## Bxian (Mar 6, 2021)

Forgot to mention-be careful of not leaving electronics behind. We plugged in our Apple TV device while we are away and went back home without it....


----------



## klpca (Mar 6, 2021)

Those are some detailed lists! I used to bring more than I do now. We rarely check bags so there's not a lot of room for extras. I always bring my pillow (memory foam that gets stuffed inside of a compression bag) salt & pepper, ziplock bags, and coffee filters a (if they're not provided). I buy half and half but stopped bringing sugar because I use what's in the unit and just ask for more from the front desk. I don't use much. Although we prepare food at the unit we usually buy meals that are already seasoned - Costco is good for that and Trader Joe's if we are here in CA and make use of bagged salads. I bring my kindle and my phone - that handles most of my entertainment and communication needs, my husband only brings his phone. Sometimes we remember a Bluetooth speaker but not always. Our hiking boots are almost always packed (those take up so much room!) but I've upgraded to low quarter boots for travel and I'll wear them on a plane if necessary. Otherwise just clothes. I used to bring trip paperwork and guidebooks but those have been replaced by apps. I like having less to deal with, to be honest. Fewer things to leave behind.


----------



## KACTravels (Mar 6, 2021)

controller1 said:


> We used our last sheet about three years ago. I miss those!


These work great and aren't expensive at all.... WashEZE (10 Ct) All in One Laundry Sheets Scented - Detergent-Fabric Softener-Static Guard Travel and Dorm Friendly More Efficient and Convenient than pods paks liquids or powders https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00C2UFT20/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## readervic (Mar 6, 2021)

In addition to my clothes, bathing suits and toiletries, I pack thermal cups, crystal lite, bug spray, baggies in various sizes, rubber bands, clothes pins for chip clips, beach towel clips, microwave popcorn, coffee and scoop, small cooler bag, tea bags, laundry pods and dryer sheets, snack/protein bars, night light, brims, ear plugs, Kindle, chargers, Amazon Fire stick and a small container of basic meds that might be needed. _ I usually fly to my destinations and stay 1 or 2 weeks. I do not usually cook dinner on vacation._


----------



## Dean (Mar 6, 2021)

KACTravels said:


> These work great and aren't expensive at all.... WashEZE (10 Ct) All in One Laundry Sheets Scented - Detergent-Fabric Softener-Static Guard Travel and Dorm Friendly More Efficient and Convenient than pods paks liquids or powders https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00C2UFT20/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Almost $1 per load seems fairly expensive to me.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 6, 2021)

We still have some of the old Purex 3 in 1 sheets that they discontinued years ago. Now that we can drive to timeshare, we just put a jug of detergent and softener in our timeshare box.


----------



## Dean (Mar 6, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> We still have some of the old Purex 3 in 1 sheets that they discontinued years ago. Now that we can drive to timeshare, we just put a jug of detergent and softener in our timeshare box.


Us too, about 80 sheets.  We cut them into halves and thirds because the loads in a timeshare tend to be some to much smaller than a full load at home.  We only use them when we fly but even then we often put in dryer sheets, a small container of pods and a couple of powder packets as we've accumulated quite a stash over the years.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 6, 2021)

My folding timeshare travel box for packing


----------



## folgema (Mar 6, 2021)

Dean said:


> Almost $1 per load seems fairly expensive to me.


I cut them into 4, they work fine that way.  And I only use them for travel, they are great because they don't count as a liquid.


----------



## Blanej00 (Mar 6, 2021)

Since we have always driven, only lightweight items go in the carry-on & we hit the dollar store for other things.


----------



## controller1 (Mar 6, 2021)

TUGBrian said:


> and dont forget the complete travel packing checklist!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow that's some list! Do you recommend Mayflower or United Van Lines for moving those items?


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Mar 6, 2021)

TUGBrian said:


> and dont forget the complete travel packing checklist!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is one of the most complete lists that I've seen.


----------



## controller1 (Mar 6, 2021)

BJRSanDiego said:


> That is one of the most complete lists that I've seen.



A little too complete IMO. Crock pot, rice cooker, electric griddle, George Forman grill, kitchen timer and one of my favorites light bulbs . . .


----------



## Dean (Mar 6, 2021)

controller1 said:


> A little too complete IMO. Crock pot, rice cooker, electric griddle, George Forman grill, kitchen timer and one of my favorites light bulbs . . .


Plus in unit heating element type options are contraband at many resorts.


----------



## controller1 (Mar 6, 2021)

Dean said:


> Plus in unit heating element type options are contraband at many resorts.



Then those resorts might love the votive candles that are on the list!


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 6, 2021)

not sure if anyone has every packed the ENTIRE list....but its hard to forget something if you use it!


----------



## zentraveler (Mar 6, 2021)

controller1 said:


> Wow that's some list! Do you recommend Mayflower or United Van Lines for moving those items?



I think comprehensive is the operative word   !


----------



## dandjane1 (Mar 7, 2021)

*To my great chagrin, there seems to be a trend in the T/S industry to do away with stemware. No doubt it's because of breakage in the dishwasher
and the silly idea some folks are pushing that its OK to drink a good wine from a water glass, while you enjoy looking at it 
through your fingerprints. So, in addition to many of the items mentioned above, I try to (carefully) pack a thin-lipped, Bordeaux or Bourgogne stemmed glass,
or buy one at Dollar Tree if I forget. Don't forget the professional-grade cork puller (those in the T/S units are terrible) and  the vacuum hand-pump
with stopper to save the remaining part of that expensive bottle of wine if not finished!*


----------



## controller1 (Mar 7, 2021)

dandjane1 said:


> *To my great chagrin, there seems to be a trend in the T/S industry to do away with stemware. No doubt it's because of breakage in the dishwasher
> and the silly idea some folks are pushing that its OK to drink a good wine from a water glass, while you enjoy looking at it
> through your fingerprints. So, in addition to many of the items mentioned above, I try to (carefully) pack a thin-lipped, Bordeaux or Bourgogne stemmed glass,
> or buy one at Dollar Tree if I forget. Don't forget the professional-grade cork puller (those in the T/S units are terrible) and  the vacuum hand-pump
> with stopper to save the remaining part of that expensive bottle of wine if not finished!*



You sometimes have wine left over???


----------



## tonisimo59 (Mar 7, 2021)

In addition to the ziploc bags of different sizes and spices in baggies, here are A few things we have found invaluable:
A beach bag
A couple of collapsible coolers of different sizes
A griddle.  It is the kind you use over two burners.  I can cook pancakes, and sausage or bacon on it at the same time.  It is flat and doesn’t take up much room.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 8, 2021)

Sugar free pancake syrup


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 8, 2021)

We always bring an extension cord, HDMI cable, usb charger cables,  a "TSA approved" wine opener and extra laundry soap


----------



## Kaelyn (Mar 9, 2021)

Things I bring.   Well, I'm usually flying somewhere tropical, with one of my girlfriends, so that cuts the clothing requirement significantly.  I have 2 of the LL Bean Boat & totes in Medium, and 1 large. Also have a lightly insulated, foldable cooler. They get rolled up stashed in the checked bag. 2 quart size nalgene bottles, not the pretty clear plastic colors, but the boring and much cheaper milky white.  The milky white are the lab grade, and they tolerate freezing very well, the polycarbonate ones, not so much.  I have mini nalgene bottles, in 1& 2 oz sizes, that store herbs. I pack them in one of the nalgenes, along with neosporin, & tweezers, and it goes in the checked bag. I also have one of the really small flat pill squares that holds a sewing bobbin wound with dental floss. The other water bottle goes on the plane with me. Most airports have water bottle fillers at the drinking fountains. Bug spray, 2 sharp knives (inside plastic sheaths), roughly 6" each. We fill 1 bottle and freeze it, which functions as our ice brick for the cooler, we usually take our lunch (sandwiches or leftovers) with us. Beach towels & stuff go in the larger tote bag. For sandwiches, and snacky bits like trail mix I like the Stasher silicone bags. They have a stand up version in a small that is great for trail mix/granola, and the regular bags are great for sandwiches. Run them through the dishwasher or wash by hand, your choice. (www.stasherbag.com) They aren't cheap, but I'm putting less in the trash, which matters to me. Charging cables! Snorkel set and water booties, stepping on a sea urchin sucks. Two bathing suits, and a sarong or two. Shorts & T-shirts. Go Pro and SLR camera. How much I take in camera gear depends a lot on what kind of vacation it is. If it's me & my girl, go pro and osmo, and I'll often skip the SLR. If it's me & the man, just the osmo, but lots of SLR gear. I love the DJI Osmo's ability to do a tracking timelapse. My man and I hike a lot so good socks are a must. Power brick. My monopod also doubles as a walking stick. 

The next big trip I do with my man is going to be heavy on the photography. We hate trusting the camera gear to the airlines, so I will drive, and he will fly. This eliminates weight issues, opening up a lot of possibilities as far as gear and clothes go.  In one week at Yellowstone we have experienced everything from blowing snow and 28 degrees to 70 & sunny.  Packing clothes for that trip with the weight and size limits of airlines, and still taking the camera gear we wanted, was a real challenge. If I drive, none of that matters.


----------



## Kaelyn (Mar 9, 2021)

Assorted Ziplock bags -very useful!
Sheets of aluminum foil
Garbage bags
Tylenol/advil
Router

LOL When I first saw "router" I was like, why are you bringing woodworking gear... then I got it.


----------



## Kaelyn (Mar 9, 2021)

dandjane1 said:


> *To my great chagrin, there seems to be a trend in the T/S industry to do away with stemware. No doubt it's because of breakage in the dishwasher
> and the silly idea some folks are pushing that its OK to drink a good wine from a water glass, while you enjoy looking at it
> through your fingerprints. So, in addition to many of the items mentioned above, I try to (carefully) pack a thin-lipped, Bordeaux or Bourgogne stemmed glass,
> or buy one at Dollar Tree if I forget. Don't forget the professional-grade cork puller (those in the T/S units are terrible) and  the vacuum hand-pump
> with stopper to save the remaining part of that expensive bottle of wine if not finished!*


 "remaining wine"?  LOL


----------



## needhelp (Mar 9, 2021)

Limace said:


> Oh, and some coffee filters. And our Roku.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, a Roku or Amazon stick!


----------



## needhelp (Mar 9, 2021)

I must be terrible at packing. We drive for most of our trips but we have to really work to make everything fit.
Our next trip is a beach trip, so wondering if I can make a tent to fit.   
I also want to add a crock pot to our kitchen items.


----------



## zentraveler (Mar 9, 2021)

needhelp said:


> I must be terrible at packing. We drive for most of our trips but we have to really work to make everything fit.
> Our next trip is a beach trip, so wondering if I can make a tent to fit.
> I also want to add a crock pot to our kitchen items.



Check with the resort; some resorts have them in housekeeping although they don't put them in the rooms' stock items. Ditto rice cookers and other miscellany like pizza cutters.


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 9, 2021)

Easy to pack as much as you want when you have a Crew Cab Pickup, as I do.


----------



## jme (Mar 9, 2021)

One of the most wonderful inventions ever:

*The Cuisinart Wine Bottle Opener........$29.99..........Bed Bath & Beyond.*

*How to use---(see only minute 1:36 to 2:03): *











*and naturally, something to practice on........*





Also, on the "less serious" side, I always include:
A small electric fan for noise reduction while sleeping.....works like a charm........"Don't leave home without it".
iPhone and Laptop chargers, with 2 extension cords.
Sneakers for bike riding.
2 Pillows for use on sofa while watching TV.
HDMI cable for laptop to TV.
Extra pair of sunglasses and baseball cap for walking the beach.
Our spare vehicle key.
3 books.

(Wife takes the few extra kitchen & food items, etc....... Bless Her!)


----------



## Beachclubmum (Mar 9, 2021)

A few years ago we jumped the shark with DH’s severe allergies and now always travel with a HEPA machine. Great during Covid too, plus I like how it airs out a room that might carry a perfume type room freshener scent from housekeeping (I’m looking at you, Marriott). Finally, it doubles as a white noise machine to drown out noisy neighbors.

A Costco insulated bag gets sorted through each trip. It carries enough odds and ends to put a meal together in a regular room with a microwave, plus always our own hot water pot for coffee and tea.

I also keep a drain cover in case the one in the tub doesn’t work properly, plus an additional thing that fits over the overflow drain so the water can be deeper. I’m a girl who likes her bath.

ETA: My DD introduced me to the Litt Bag. It’s a little organizer perfect for cords and chargers plus it has a built in LED light so you can see and find what you need. Love it!









						PurseN
					

Shop jewelry cases, makeup bags, toiletry & cosmetic cases, lighted handbag organizers, handbag lights, and travel accessories.



					www.amazon.com


----------



## Superchief (Mar 9, 2021)

dandjane1 said:


> *To my great chagrin, there seems to be a trend in the T/S industry to do away with stemware. No doubt it's because of breakage in the dishwasher
> and the silly idea some folks are pushing that its OK to drink a good wine from a water glass, while you enjoy looking at it
> through your fingerprints. So, in addition to many of the items mentioned above, I try to (carefully) pack a thin-lipped, Bordeaux or Bourgogne stemmed glass,
> or buy one at Dollar Tree if I forget. Don't forget the professional-grade cork puller (those in the T/S units are terrible) and  the vacuum hand-pump
> with stopper to save the remaining part of that expensive bottle of wine if not finished!*


Thankfully MVC timeshares I've visited continue to have wine glasses. I bring my travel stemless glass for my hotel stopovers. I refrigerate my leftover red wine and take it out a couple hours before drinking the next day (or zap it 15 seconds in microwave). That seems to work as well as the vacuum process.


----------



## Superchief (Mar 9, 2021)

I always stop at nearest Costco for wine and their spinach salad mix. If no Costco, hopefully there is a Total Wine in the area.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Mar 10, 2021)

I sometimes bring a stainless steel insulated beer/soda cooler.  It covers the beverage bottle, looks like a thermos and provides some insulation.


----------



## jme (Mar 10, 2021)

BJRSanDiego said:


> I sometimes bring a stainless steel insulated beer/soda cooler.  It covers the beverage bottle, looks like a thermos and provides some insulation.
> 
> View attachment 33251View attachment 33251



If it contains beer it definitely provides some insulation, usually around the mid-section.


----------



## AJCts411 (Mar 10, 2021)

For 2 weeks in Key West. We fly.  Only the carry-on and personal item for each.   Soft sided cooler bag, insulated cup, sometimes the pacsafe (portable safe) Zip locks, handful of condiments (acquired for free), a seasoning packet thats about it besides clothes and toiletries For the 30$$ each way x 2 ($120) we can buy everything else we really need at the dollar store, CVS or Publix.   All of the "necessities" and a few more we find are provided by Hyatt in the unit.


----------

